# Grády



## ilocas2

Jak se řekne anglicky, "tohle tomu dodalo grády" nebo "s tímhle to má teprve grády"?


----------



## werrr

Co třeba:

  mít grády = to be strong stuff
  dodat grády = to spice up, to give zest to something


----------



## Jana337

Také existuje sloveso "to spice up", ale bez kontextu se na tuto otázku velmi špatně odpovídá.


----------



## ilocas2

Děkujiiii


----------

